# Can u cork without a corker ?



## Twintrades (Apr 3, 2012)

Can u cork wine bottles without having a corker ???


----------



## diggerdan17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Can u cork wine bottles without having a corker ???


 



How strong are you?


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 3, 2012)

I can break a pencil with out breaking a sweat !


----------



## diggerdan17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy smokes, I hope I don't run into you in a dark alley.

You need either a hand corker or even better yet , a floor corker.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 3, 2012)

I just want/ need to cork some 1 gallon Jugs full of wine. ( need jugs)

Hmmmm mabey i can find someone willing to let me use theres......

Yea im the bad a$$ under the light post with the Blinking Sketchers shoes on. Best to stay on the main road when im around.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2012)

Simple answer is no. You'd be better off with a good bung until you can get the right bottles corked.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are using one gallon jugs, just cap them, standard corks will not fit. They do make tapered corks that will fit, but they are about the same as a rubber bung. If you want to cork bottles stick with .750 bottles and a #9 cork. Then you will either have to buy a corker or get one from someone you know.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I meant the jugs are full of wine and I want to bottle the wine to use the jugs. I'm planning on using reg wine bottles


----------



## cpfan (Apr 4, 2012)

You cannot put a standard cork into a regular bottle without a corker. It is necessary to squeeze the cork to a smaller size than the neck and then insert before it starts to expand back.

There are 'tasting corks' that are push in, but the wine won't have a very long shelf life. So if you are bottling from one gallon jug, and then drinking those 4-5 bottles, then bottling from another gallon jug, then the tasting corks will work.

Steve


----------



## brothermoo (Apr 4, 2012)

A guy i know talked about having a 10% cork wastage when corking... Turns out he was putting them.in with a mallet and broke some in the process. It is possible but my £4 hand corker does the job


----------



## jswordy (Apr 4, 2012)

brothermoo said:


> A guy i know talked about having a 10% cork wastage when corking... Turns out he was putting them.in with a mallet and broke some in the process. It is possible but my £4 hand corker does the job


 
hHmmm ... did you inquire of his BOTTLE wastage with the "Gallagher Method"?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 4, 2012)

jswordy said:


> hHmmm ... did you inquire of his BOTTLE wastage with the "Gallagher Method"?


 
 good point


----------



## brothermoo (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol i should have.. He's the kind of fella who could get carried away with a weapon like that in his hand


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 4, 2012)

So many possibilities with this one!


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahaha Im not planning on having the bottle last a real long time. Im shure will drink this now Young its good and Way better than the carlos rossi that i had before. WIfe and a friend wants
to drink it up !


----------



## tonyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Twin I like your attitude you fit in great here.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 4, 2012)

Why thank you good sir


----------



## roadpupp (Apr 5, 2012)

Fine Vine Wines or any other decent online supply store will have "push corks". They are similar to what a good vodka or cognac has on them from the store. 

As someone else said, they are ok for short term. Not sure but maybe under a year?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 5, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> Fine Vine Wines or any other decent online supply store will have "push corks". They are similar to what a good vodka or cognac has on them from the store.
> 
> As someone else said, they are ok for short term. Not sure but *maybe under a year*?


Since 3 months is under a year, technically you are correct. 

I'm not sure how long the tasting corks would be good for. It's been a long time since I've paid attention to any discussions about them.

When I ran a store, I had a customer who did what I suggested to Twintrades. But I don't think he kept any wine under a tasting cork for longer than a month. I sold the tasting corks to a number of first time customers who balked at the price of a corker. But most of them probably drank the wine in less than 3 months.

Steve


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 8, 2012)

I would compare the question to another: "Can you open a can of soup without a can opener?" Technically, the answer is yes (a hatchet or a hammer and screwdriver could work), but the cost of a can opener is tiny compared to the hassle of opening a can without it. There are inexpensive corkers that do the job.


----------

